# Home Owner DEWA Question



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

I have just purchased a villa in Dubai and am wondering if the 'housing fee' that is present on DEWA bill for tenants, is also applicable for home owners.

The reason I ask this is that looking at the DEWA application, it asks for property value (for tenants it asks for annual rent). As a tenant DEWA charge 5% fee of the annual rent divided by 12.

My question is: Does DEWA charge any 'fees' to home owners based on property value and if yes, how much?

Thanks !


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

cautious_mover said:


> I have just purchased a villa in Dubai and am wondering if the 'housing fee' that is present on DEWA bill for tenants, is also applicable for home owners.
> 
> The reason I ask this is that looking at the DEWA application, it asks for property value (for tenants it asks for annual rent). As a tenant DEWA charge 5% fee of the annual rent divided by 12.
> 
> ...


From what I know, it is 0.5% of the property value into 12 months payments.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

earthworm88 said:


> From what I know, it is 0.5% of the property value into 12 months payments.


This is certainly the case for tenants but I don't think its the same for owners...thats why I am asking.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

cautious_mover said:


> This is certainly the case for tenants but I don't think its the same for owners...thats why I am asking.


Tenants - 5% of annual rent
Owners - 0.5% of property value


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks..it starts to get quite expensive to not pay tax....! How do they get the property value figure as its not on the title deed?


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

cautious_mover said:


> Thanks..it starts to get quite expensive to not pay tax....! How do they get the property value figure as its not on the title deed?


did you manage to get an answer to this?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

It is quite weird that you bought property you are unaware of your liabilities. As mentioned above, 5% for rent and 0.5% for ownership. Who said there are no taxes ? They exist, but under other names.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

A.Abbass said:


> It is quite weird that you bought property you are unaware of your liabilities. As mentioned above, 5% for rent and 0.5% for ownership. Who said there are no taxes ? They exist, but under other names.


0.5% of what value (property value)? and how does DEWA know this value? there is no such calculator i found to give details on this.


----------



## Crozo (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi All,

The same housing fee applies to home owners as to tenants. *Home owners pay 5% of the current market rental value of the house which you have purchased*. I know this because i bought a place recently and had a dispute over my housing fee.

If you have a dispute over your housing fee, take a print out of the current market rental value of the property you own from the RERA rent calculator, then head over to DM at Al Manara Centre.

Hope this helps


----------



## chrispor (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks for the clarification.. I was myself wondering wether it was 5% of the rental value or 0.5% of the property's value per year as an expat owner since i've read both online


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

chrispor said:


> Thanks for the clarification..


Personally I wouldn't thank someone for clarification of the law from 2015.

You might want some more relevant advice.


----------



## chrispor (Jan 15, 2018)

twowheelsgood said:


> Personally I wouldn't thank someone for clarification of the law from 2015.
> 
> You might want some more relevant advice.



Are you saying this isn't accurate? what's the latest by law on the housing fee for owners

I'll thank you too for your reply ;


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

chrispor said:


> Are you saying this isn't accurate? what's the latest by law on the housing fee for owners


No idea but if its changed since 2014/15 then thanking a poster from three years ago isn't very wise.


----------



## chrispor (Jan 15, 2018)

twowheelsgood said:


> No idea but if its changed since 2014/15 then thanking a poster from three years ago isn't very wise.


it'd be wiser to thank you wouldnt it for having no idea LMAO


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

For owners it is 0.5% (not the 5% of rent). This is when you reside in your own property, or if DEWA is active in your property. If you have a tenant, then only the tenant pays (5% of rental)


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

chrispor said:


> it'd be wiser to thank you wouldnt it for having no idea LMAO


Sorry, but No.

They are better being advised to check again that advice from 2015 is relevant rather than just hoping its the same. You'll notice they appeared to accept 2015 advice as being relevant, most likely because they didnt even notice the date of the post.

Or that Crozo hasnt been online since 22nd October 2015 and maybe even that Al Manara centre was shut for a long time - not sure if its even open these days.


----------

